# Shift Knob Manual



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

As a Gen I owner, no clue. 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## knauerii (Nov 17, 2013)

Bringing up an old post here. Any updated info on this topic? Personally I would like to install the gen 1 eco shifter to replace the gen 2 shifter.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

The button your referring too is a reverse interlock. It's a mechanical lever that when you lift it it pulls out of a slot or groove. If you are a bit mechanically inclined you can remove the lever arm or somehow secure it up off the groove. Now as far as a replacement shifter unfortunately many of the new shifters are manufacture unique installation. The old days of screwing it off are gone. You can tear into it to see what your up against or search if any aftermarket company has one. Maybe someone from overseas can chime in. That's the best I can offer for advice. Goid luck in your decision.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

knauerii said:


> Bringing up an old post here. Any updated info on this topic? Personally I would like to install the gen 1 eco shifter to replace the gen 2 shifter.


Here is the little bit of info I collected on the Gen I knobs

*Manual Trans Shifter Knob links*


----------



## knauerii (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey guys, so update; I purchased a shifter assembly from a gen 1. I disassembled mine (gen 2). I chopped the plastic rod apart on the gen 1 (the piece that slides over the metal shifter rod to make the reverse lockout capable) and adhered that to the reverse lockout plastic on the gen 2. The only thing left to do is get the shifter on and I’m all done. I’ll send some pictures when it’s all done. This was a really big job for what’s being done. And it’s worth it to me because of how much I disliked the gen 2 shift knob. But almost not worth it.


----------



## knauerii (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## knauerii (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Looks good


----------



## SilveradoWTRT (May 10, 2020)

Does anyone have any update on how to change the shift knob?


----------

